
Binding Redirects - WalterSobchak
https://nickcraver.com/blog/2020/02/11/binding-redirects/
======
eqvinox
It really pains me to see the direction software engineering is going with
things like this... projects evolving rapidly is nice, but pretty much nothing
has any measure of API stability anymore. And whole ecosystems are built
around this.

And I'm not even sure there's a better way to go about this... "faster"
projects win against more "stable" ones since they're easier to get new
features and utility on...

